# Local source for Coosa board (Houston area)



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Johnson Fiberglass is where I got mine. It is not Coosa brand but so what.


----------



## Garage Specialty! (Jun 24, 2021)

Sublime said:


> Johnson Fiberglass is where I got mine. It is not Coosa brand but so what.


does it have a trade name? What’s it made of? Require being glassed over?


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Garage Specialty! said:


> does it have a trade name? What’s it made of? Require being glassed over?


another vote for Johnson fiberglass. Space age composite board is what it’s called I believe. From what I can tell there is no difference but I could be wrong


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Garage Specialty! said:


> does it have a trade name? What’s it made of? Require being glassed over?


It has fibers embedded in it but yes, it has to be glassed over. Same with Coosa.


----------

